# Modification de l'identifiant Apple



## sebmeunier (1 Août 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a quelques années, lorsque j'ai changé d'adresse email, j'en ai profité pour changer également mon identifiant Apple et l'aligner sur ma nouvelle adresse. J'ai suivi la procédure décrite ici, sans rencontrer le moindre souci.

Tout allait bien, jusqu'à mon changement d'iPhone, lorsque je suis passé de mon ancien 5s à mon nouveau 7. Je n'ai pu charger la sauvegarde iCloud sur mon nouvel appareil car il me demandait toujours le mot de passe lié à mon ancien compte (je ne pouvais pas modifier ce champs, j'étais d'ailleurs étonné qu'il soit encore connu). Bref, même avec l'ancien mot de passe, l'identifiant n'était pas reconnu. J'ai donc du, après pas mal de péripéties, restaurer avec une sauvegarde physique iTunes. Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un problème isolé lié au fait que mon iPhone 5s avait initialement été configuré avec mon ancien compte.

Seulement aujourd'hui, mon iPhone 7 connait des problèmes de batterie et Apple me conseille de faire une réinitialisation. Je leur explique donc les soucis que j'avais déjà rencontrés par le passé, qui avaient été signalés et pour lesquels je n'avais aucune nouvelle. La personne de l'assistance Apple, au demeurant très gentille, m'explique que je n'aurais pas du faire la manipulation de changement d'identifiant à l'époque moi-même et qu'il y a probablement eu un problème dans la déconnexion sur l'un de mes périphériques, comme expliqué ici.

Bref, puisque j'ai acheté du matériel Apple pour avoir des solutions plutôt que pour trouver des problèmes, je lui demande ce que je peux faire pour y remédier et m'assurer que ma nouvelle sauvegarde iCloud présente sur mon iPhone 7 puisse être restaurée en cas de rénitialisation ou lors de l'achat d'un nouvel appareil. Selon elle, le problème est connu, elle me dit d'ailleurs recevoir des dizaines d'appels à ce sujet, mais il n'y aurait aucune solution.

En clair, toute personne qui aurait modifié elle-même son identifiant Apple sans avoir déconnecté tous les services demandés sur tous ses périphériques (ou qui aurait connu un bug pendant cette phase) aura toujours des traces de son ancien identifiant, le bridant dans certaines des fonctionnalités. La personne me confirme qu'il y a un risque non négligeable que je ne puisse à nouveau charger ma sauvegarde iCloud.

J'ai activé l'authentification à deux facteurs, comme mentionné ici. Et quand le code est envoyé sur mon iPhone ou mon iPad, je constate, par exemple, que le message de demande de connexion mentionne toujours monancienne adresse email. Cela n'affecte en rien le fonctionnement de la double authentification mais cela me prouve que mon ancienne adresse email n'est toujours pas définitivement oubliée.

Avez-vous connu des cas similaires ou un moyen de résoudre ce problème qui me semble pourtant assez "commun", j'imagine aisément qu'il doit y avoir des milliers de consommateurs Apple qui changent d'adresse email chaque année.

C'est bien de spéculer sur l'écran bord-à-bord du nouvel iPhone, mais si l'on est bloqué sur un simple changement d'adresse email, ça pose autrement question.

Merci de votre aide,

Sébastien


----------



## Madalvée (1 Août 2017)

J'ai le même souci mais quand on me demande de m'identifier le champ identifiant est éditable et il me suffit de rentrer le nouveau à la place.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2017)

Non , pas de soucis a ce problème 

Avez vous contacter Apple ?


----------

